# Planted the flag



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Been here..done this!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Captured the Flag.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

woo hoo 3rd in here looks good fellers

Bub


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep. Hey Gimme my flg back!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll settle it. FLAG IS MINE. There. Now if either of you want it, it will cost you $1,000,000 or a day of 'eye fishing


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfish, I did not know there was anything else???


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Am I missing something??


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought the same thing catking???????????????????

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Whats happening?  Who did what, where , or to whom? 
Did Corey do something we all should not know about?  Hey Jim..................What dog???????


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

is this an inside joke???


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Look at the date on Jim's post.
That post is from OGF's first few minutes online!
So Jim planted the flag...like the first guy to walk on the moon!


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, I started it and I'M lost too, lol. Hey Shortshank, I don't see a dog.........is there a dog?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I think there was a dog but my memory has failed me again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again, and again...............can't remember what I am suppose to remember,  again.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I went and stole it back from Shawn(tpet) while he was landing a 23# carp at West Branch on June 31. I have it flying from my boys tree house in the back yard. 
Come and get it Jim(Corey), if you dare!!

"Short O' Memory" , your dog got picked up by the Humane Society last week after you forgot her at the Vermilion launch ramp!! I still am not too sure that "Lucky" is a good name for your dog, though.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm a comin' for it. It's SNEAKY WEEK!!!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Let me know when your a comin' so's I won't be here!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

hummm.......flag.......steal..........dog.......who.........why.......inside joke........ and im still not getting it. Heck i say we all get flags how about that.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Post #11- by Lewis gives you the key to the puzzle. The very first day this site went online, we the Development team went running all around to the different forums "planting flags" stating that we were the first person to make a post in that forum. I f you were to go back to the first page of the forums you would find some. Jim Corey got into this forum first and planted his flag. And I was next in here, and so it began...... Recently someone went back and dug up this "old" thread and started something new on it; so we are all just playing around on it now.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Playing............who's playing??? I'm dead cereal about this; Cocoa dang Crispies!!!


----------



## perchead (Jun 16, 2012)

It must be your jigs!Bet they will taste good.


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

RIP Jim what a great guy a one of thee best fishermen I knew....ur friennd stil miss u


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Corey said:


> Playing............who's playing??? I'm dead cereal about this; Cocoa dang Crispies!!!


Is Snap, Crackle, Pop your secret jigging technique for big walleyes?


----------

